# Looking For Some Riding Buddies in Sata Clarita



## Teo (Aug 10, 2004)

It seems like most clubs in my area do rides with many stops, where a 40 mile ride takes like 4 hours or more. When I ride I rarely stop and I’m looking for riding buddies that want to do the same. 

I’m looking for some folks in the Santa Clarita or San Fernando Valley areas that want to get out early by 6 a.m., on Saturdays and Sundays and finish a 40 mile ride by 8:30 a.m.. That’s a 16mph pace or so. Not a really fast pace but a quick ride. Faster riders are also welcome, that will be a great motivator to get faster. 

If anyone out there is interested PM me.


----------



## MaliceFox (Jul 31, 2012)

When i'm up to riding that kind of distance I will PM you. I'm still getting started and hitting about 20ish on my longer rides. Slowly getting there but LOVE riding


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Talk to Roger at Newhall Bike Co, see what's what...


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

Teo said:


> It seems like most clubs in my area do rides with many stops, where a 40 mile ride takes like 4 hours or more. When I ride I rarely stop and I’m looking for riding buddies that want to do the same.
> 
> I’m looking for some folks in the Santa Clarita or San Fernando Valley areas that want to get out early by 6 a.m., on Saturdays and Sundays and finish a 40 mile ride by 8:30 a.m.. That’s a 16mph pace or so. Not a really fast pace but a quick ride. Faster riders are also welcome, that will be a great motivator to get faster.
> 
> If anyone out there is interested PM me.


Go do the Montrose ride, hell you could even ride there, do the ride then ride back.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

mtrider05 said:


> Go do the Montrose ride, hell you could even ride there, do the ride then ride back.


add an extra 50 miles to your morning spin??


----------

